# PS4 Pro für 99 Euro: Gamestop erntet harsche Kritik für Umtauschaktion



## David Martin (26. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PS4 Pro für 99 Euro: Gamestop erntet harsche Kritik für Umtauschaktion* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *PS4 Pro für 99 Euro: Gamestop erntet harsche Kritik für Umtauschaktion*


----------



## Tariguz (26. April 2017)

Man kann auch echt wegen allem heulen.


----------



## LaggyNET (26. April 2017)

Na ja, wenn eine Aktion angepriesen wird und am angekündigten Datum bekommt KEIN Kunde das Produkt, weil NICHTS auf Lager ist, dann dürfte das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit als Betrug oder Täuschung gelten.


----------



## Chemenu (26. April 2017)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn eine Aktion angepriesen wird und am angekündigten Datum bekommt KEIN Kunde das Produkt, weil NICHTS auf Lager ist, dann dürfte das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit als Betrug oder Täuschung gelten.



... weil NICHTS *mehr* auf Lager ist. Die Sauerei ist ja die Aktion inoffiziell schon vorher zu starten.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (26. April 2017)

Ich werde wohl nie diesen Hype um diese geschlossenen Systeme verstehen egal ob es Apple Produkte oder Spielkonsolen sind.........


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nie diesen Hype um diese geschlossenen Systeme verstehen egal ob es Apple Produkte oder Spielkonsolen sind.........


Na ja, komischer Vergleich. Bei Apple hat man ja Alternativen, auf denen die gleiche Software oder sogar noch mehr läuft und die günstiger sind. Konsolen hingegen sollten sich aus zwei Gründen verkaufen, sie sind für Gelegenheitsspieler eine günstige und einfache Alternative und sie bieten eben Exklusivtitel. 
Und letztlich ist jedes(!) System in sich geschlossen, selbst Linux.


----------



## Chemenu (26. April 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nie diesen Hype um diese geschlossenen Systeme verstehen egal ob es Apple Produkte oder Spielkonsolen sind.........



Aber dann Windows und Steam nutzen...


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2017)

Danke Chemenu, ich musste grad laut los lachen!


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2017)

SONY PlayStation 4 Pro 1TB Spielkonsole kaufen | SATURN

PS4 Pro + zweiter Controller + PES 2016 für 399€ falls jemand bei Gamestop keine bekam


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2017)

So eine Aktion hätte ich mir, wenn vielleicht auch nur für kurze Zeit, von Sony selbst gewünscht.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (26. April 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Aber dann Windows und Steam nutzen...



Jap und verschiedene Linux Versionen etc.Der Pc lässt mir die Wahl was ich nutzen möchte und wozu ich ihn nutze,Lässt mir ein Apple Produkt oder eine Spielkonsole auch die Wahl welches Os ich nutzen kann.Habe ich bei Apple Produkten oder Spielkonsolen die freie Wahl welche Hardware im Innenleben verbaut wird und wie das Gerät optisch aussehen soll ? Ist es nicht so das zb bei Apple Geräten nur Apple Peripherie nutzbar ist ? Bei geschlossenen Systemen bin ich zu eingeschränkt,Die Exklusiv Titel sind nicht wirklich der Rede wert betrachte ich die Exklusivtitel beim Pc.Digital zeichnen kann man ebenfalls nicht auf Konsolen,Bildbearbeitung weit gefehlt.Mir ist es lieber ein für mich geeignetes Gerät da stehen zu haben das alles kann.Geschmackssache ich weiß. 
Es ist eben immer eine Frage des Nutzers und was er mit dem jeweiligen Gerät vor hat. Da mein Pc am Tv hängt ist er gleichzeitig Ersatz für das Mainstream Free Tv das man sich nicht antun kann.So genieße ich werbefrei meine Sendungen die mir gefallen.Musik produziere ich auch nebenbei.Du siehst es ist sinnlos das ich mir eine Konsole ins Haus stelle.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2017)

Das was die Leute kritisieren mit Aktion 2 Tage früher und nicht genug Menge an Konsolen habe ich übrigens in der andere News Prophezeit 

Das sind meist Lockvogelangebote weil sie drauf hoffen das die Person zu faul ist die Konsole nachhause zu schleppen und ihnen billig verkauft


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (26. April 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> So eine Aktion hätte ich mir, wenn vielleicht auch nur für kurze Zeit, von Sony selbst gewünscht.


Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass Sony da seine Finger mit drin hat. Microsoft hat ja was ähnliches für die Skorpio angekündigt und Gamestop bereits als teilnehmenden Händler bestätigt und die 9,99er werden ebenfalls von MS und Sony bezuschusst.


----------



## Chemenu (26. April 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> ... Spielkonsole...


Das eine Wort beschreibt schon wofür die Geräte gedacht sind. Du benutzt ja wohl auch keinen Taschenrechner als Feuerzeug. 
Wer nur spielen möchte ohne sich mit Software und Hardware zu beschäftigen ist mit Konsolen gut versorgt. 
Vor allem die Exklusivtitel von Sony bieten erstklassige Unterhaltung. Man muss schon sehr spezifische Gaming Vorlieben haben wenn man die einfach als "nicht wirklich der Rede wert" abtut.


----------



## Orzhov (26. April 2017)

Fast so gut wie diese Fluggesellschaft die Kunden verprügelt und aus dem Flugzeug schmeißt weil sie überbucht sind.


----------



## MrNooP (26. April 2017)

Also an sich eine verlockende Aktion, aber der Laden mit seinen Abzock-Praktiken kriegt von mir keinen Penny


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (26. April 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das eine Wort beschreibt schon wofür die Geräte gedacht sind. Du benutzt ja wohl auch keinen Taschenrechner als Feuerzeug.
> Wer nur spielen möchte ohne sich mit Software und Hardware zu beschäftigen ist mit Konsolen gut versorgt.
> Vor allem die Exklusivtitel von Sony bieten erstklassige Unterhaltung. Man muss schon sehr spezifische Gaming Vorlieben haben wenn man die einfach als "nicht wirklich der Rede wert" abtut.



Es ging um "geschlossene Systeme" und den Windows/Steam Kommentar .


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (26. April 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das eine Wort beschreibt schon wofür die Geräte gedacht sind. Du benutzt ja wohl auch keinen Taschenrechner als Feuerzeug.
> Wer nur spielen möchte ohne sich mit Software und Hardware zu beschäftigen ist mit Konsolen gut versorgt.
> Vor allem die Exklusivtitel von Sony bieten erstklassige Unterhaltung. Man muss schon sehr spezifische Gaming Vorlieben haben wenn man die einfach als "nicht wirklich der Rede wert" abtut.



Warum spezifisch ? Ich hab so viel Auswahl auf Pc da kann ich auf 1 oder 2 Exklusiv Spiele in 30 FPS gut verzichten.Man muss ja nicht alles gespielt haben.Meine Meinung.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. April 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Warum spezifisch ?







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E4asdp3w_JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



sorry, musste sein


----------



## Chemenu (26. April 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Es ging um "geschlossene Systeme" und den Windows/Steam Kommentar .



Es geht hier im Thema um die PS4, eine Spielkonsole, die Dich ja aber eigentlich überhaupt nicht interessiert.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (26. April 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Es geht hier im Thema um die PS4, eine Spielkonsole, die Dich ja aber eigentlich überhaupt nicht interessiert.



Ich nehme anscheinend das "Pc" im Titel dieser Seite noch viel zu ernst.


----------



## matrixfehler (27. April 2017)

Die könnten mir die PS4pro schenken und sogar noch 99€ drauflegen - ich wüsste nix mit dem Konsolendreck anzufangen...


----------



## matrixfehler (27. April 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich nehme anscheinend das "Pc" im Titel dieser Seite noch viel zu ernst.



Den Fehler hab ich damals bei PcAction auch gemacht (die Götter mögen gnädig auf Deutschlands beste Spielezeitschrift zurückblicken...) 
Zuletzt hieß die Seite dann "Players Community Action"...
Vermutlich heißt PcGames ebenfalls "Players Community Games"....?
Ich fühle mich durch die ständigen Konsolennews ebenfalls gestört, andererseits freue ich mich jedesmal diebisch, wenn die hochgezüchteten GameBoys und MiniPCs mal wieder eine 
Macke haben oder total verkacken. 
PS4 & co haben bei FullHD voll verkackt, jetzt machen die Update-Konsolen Jagd auf 4k - und werden vermutlich ebenso verkacken.
Wenn eine Grafikkarte, die alleine mehr kostet als eine PS4pro noch immer Probleme hat, 4k in allen Lebenslagen bei 60fps darzustellen, dann trau ich so einer Konsole mit AMD-Hardware (rofl) 
generell wenig zu ...
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung ^^

Allgemein geht es mir aber eigentlich gar nicht mal um die Hardware oder Grafik - ich sehe nur nicht den Sinn darin, mehrere Spielegeräte im Haus zu haben. 
Ich habe mich vor 20 Jahren für die ultimative, modulare und beste Plattform entschieden, den PC. 
Da kann es jetzt zig tausend "Exklusiv-Titel" für die Konsolen regnen: Was es nicht auf PC gibt, wird entweder Emuliert oder existiert nicht. 

Zumindest ist das bei mir so...


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (27. April 2017)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Den Fehler hab ich damals bei PcAction auch gemacht (die Götter mögen gnädig auf Deutschlands beste Spielezeitschrift zurückblicken...)
> Zuletzt hieß die Seite dann "Players Community Action"...
> Vermutlich heißt PcGames ebenfalls "Players Community Games"....?
> Ich fühle mich durch die ständigen Konsolennews ebenfalls gestört, andererseits freue ich mich jedesmal diebisch, wenn die hochgezüchteten GameBoys und MiniPCs mal wieder eine
> ...



Wenigstens einer der mich versteht. Obwohl es mir relativ egal ist ob die Konsolen "verkacken" oder nicht. Mein Fokus liegt eh auf dem Pc da es auch meine Meinung ist das es viel schöner ist ein Gerät für alles im Haus zu haben. Mir würde es nie in den Sinn kommen so eine Konsole zu kaufen.


----------



## SpieleKing (27. April 2017)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Den Fehler hab ich damals bei PcAction auch gemacht (die Götter mögen gnädig auf Deutschlands beste Spielezeitschrift zurückblicken...)
> Zuletzt hieß die Seite dann "Players Community Action"...
> Vermutlich heißt PcGames ebenfalls "Players Community Games"....?
> Ich fühle mich durch die ständigen Konsolennews ebenfalls gestört, andererseits freue ich mich jedesmal diebisch, wenn die hochgezüchteten GameBoys und MiniPCs mal wieder eine
> ...



Was bist du den für ein hatender Hampelmann? Wie kann man sich über Andere nur so lustig machen und sich dann Gamer nennen? Uns verbindet in diesem Bereich alle ein Hobby, zocken. Wie man das macht, ist jedem selber überlassen! Ich persönlich bin auf Konsole umgestiegen (hab auch PC) weil die Quallität auf PC seit jahren mangelhaft ist. Ausserdem  seh ich kein Sinn darin, ein Gerät ins Haus zu holen, was ich regelmässig updaten muss(für viel Geld) um weiter das gleichen Spielvergnügen zu haben. Von exlusivtiteln abgesehen. Lieber Konsole und min. 5 Jahre Ruhe! Und das PC Games auch Konsolen bedient, ist schon seit min. 8 Jahren so und es ist gut so. Warum auch nicht? Zumal Konsolen den Markt beherschen, ist es auch nur logisch. Ach sorry kannst ja mit deinem PC Zockerego nicht verkraften, als Besitzer des "ultimativen Emulators" =D. Sei froh wenn ein Spiel auf dem PC überhaupt läuft und hate hier nicht rum!!! Echt lächerlich!


----------



## Chemenu (27. April 2017)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Die könnten mir die PS4pro schenken und sogar noch 99€ drauflegen - ich wüsste nix mit dem Konsolendreck anzufangen...





matrixfehler schrieb:


> Den Fehler hab ich damals bei PcAction auch gemacht (die Götter mögen gnädig auf Deutschlands beste Spielezeitschrift zurückblicken...)
> Zuletzt hieß die Seite dann "Players Community Action"...
> Vermutlich heißt PcGames ebenfalls "Players Community Games"....?
> Ich fühle mich durch die ständigen Konsolennews ebenfalls gestört, andererseits freue ich mich jedesmal diebisch, wenn die hochgezüchteten GameBoys und MiniPCs mal wieder eine
> ...



Aha, Konsolendreck mit AMD Hardware. Der typische PC-Masterrace Fanatiker und AMD Hater. Da hat jemand das volle Paket gebucht.  
Lass mich raten, PCs mit AMD Hardware sind auch keine PCs sondern Elektronikschrott? 

Ich könnte ja die Ansicht keine Konsolen zu mögen grundsätzlich noch nachvollziehen, aber mit der primitiven und radikalen Ausdrucksweise disqualifizierst Du Dich einfach nur selbst. 


Sauboy, ich frage mich ernsthaft wie Du so einen unreifen Mist auch noch "liken" kannst.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. April 2017)

Die PS4 Pro hat 4TFlop, das reicht bei allen aktuellen Spielen für 1080p und 60FPS bei maximalen Details. Nur ein sehr geringer Anteil der PC Gamer hat stärkere Hardware (mein PC hat z.B. "nur" 3TFlop (was für Full HD @ 60 FPS Gaming bei maximalen Einstellungen für mehr als 99 Prozent der Spiele ausreicht, insgesamt gibt es eine Handvoll Games, wo mein Rechner das nicht mehr schafft, da drehe ich dann SSAO oder sowas runter und schon klappt es da auch fast immer wieder). 

Von daher ist gerade die PS4 Pro eine ideale Alternative zum Gaming PC oder eben auch Ergänzung für anspruchsvollere PC Gamer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Sauboy, ich frage mich ernsthaft wie Du so einen unreifen Mist auch noch "liken" kannst.


Ich stimme nicht allem zu was Matrix da von sich gibt, aber den letzten Absatz mit "mehreren Spielgeräten im Haus" kann ich unterstreichen.

Vielleicht hätte ich besagten Absatz einfach nur zitieren und kurz absegnen können, war nur zu faul dazu.

Und da ich auch Smutjes Beitrag geliked hab, weil von ihm eine ähnliche Aussage kam, kannst du mir das ruhig glauben... Oder auch lassen, ich zwing dich nicht. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (27. April 2017)

Je nach persönlichen Gaming Präferenzen gehen einem da dann aber sehr viele tolle Exklusivtitel flöten. Zwar wird gerade von früheren exklusiven Konsolen 3rd Parties inzwischen auch viel auf PC portiert, aber eben nur vielleicht und oft Jahre später. Und die Exklusivtitel hat man dann immer noch nicht. Da meine bevorzugten Genres RPGs und insbesondere auch JRPGs und Action-Adventures sind, außerdem mag ich gerne grafisch hochwertige Story-"Adventures", komme ich um Konsolen z.B. gar nicht rum, auf Uncharted, die Atlus RPGs a la Persona und die Shin Megami Tensei Serie oder die David Cage Spiele möchte ich z.B. auf keinen Fall verzichten.


----------



## belakor602 (27. April 2017)

Die können sie sich sonst wo hin schieben. Da kauft man ne Ps4 Konsole hat vielleicht 2-3 Exclusives die es wert sind und schon kommt ein besseres Model wo man die Spiele endlich in 60fps spielen kann so wie man sollte. Kauf mir nie wieder am Anfang eine Konsole, warte schön ab jetzt bis zur Hälfte der Lebenszeit. Daraus habe ich gelernt, nochmal lass ich mich nicht so hypen. Die 2-3 Spiele hätte ich jetzt auch noch nachholen können war echt nicht nötig mir  zu Bloodborne schon die Ps4 zu kaufen...


----------

